# Mitä on eroa sanojen alla ja alhaalla välillä?



## heimin

Hei! En voi ymmärtää tarpeeks eroa sanojen alla ja alhaalla välillä, samassa tilanteessa yllä ja ylhäällä.

Joku selitti mulle, että esimerkiks paperi on kirjan 'alla', tai poika on pöydän 'alla'.
Ja mä oon maan 'alhaalla'. (en muista esimerkkejä sanasta alhaalla XD sori!)

mä tunnun että alla käytetään ku kamat oo vieressä toisensa, ja alhaalla käytetään ku kamat oo erotuissa sijainneissa (esim. kerrostalossa tai ilmassa...).
Ymmärsinkö mä oikein? Silti mä oon nii hämmentynyt.

Siinä tapauksessa, onks myös oikein että poika on pöydän alhaalla?
En mä tiiä, Help me please!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Kun kysymyksessä on ainoastaan sanojen merkitys, kannattaa vilkaista Kielitoimiston ilmaista nettisanakirjaa: Kielitoimiston sanakirja

GOM


----------



## Spongiformi

Alla ja yllä ovat postpositioita. Niitä voi verrata esimerkiksi englannin under ja over -prepositioihin. Täten ne ovat sidoksissa johonkin toiseen sanaan (usein substantiiviin tai pronominiin). Käytit "alla"-sanaa oikein esimerkeissäsi.

Alhaalla ja ylhäällä ovat tavallisia adverbejä. Tässä tapauksessa paikkaa ilmaisevia adverbejä, eli erittäin tavallisia. Niitä ei voi käyttää suoraan postpositioiden sijasta eli kaikki esimerkkisi niistä olivat väärin.

Alhaalla tarkoittaa yksinkertaisesti sitä, että jokin on vertailukohtaa alempana (ei yhtä korkealla). Jos olet kiivennyt tikapuille, niin lattialla seisova poika on alhaalla. Lattialla seisovan pojan mielestä taas sinä olet ylhäällä tikapuilla.


----------

